# lobster / crayfish / crawfish



## MARMENLINS

Hola a todos,
alguién sabe la diferencia entre *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH Y CRAWFISH??*

En todo caso, cual se acerca más a *LANGOSTA* (de mar)?

Muchas gracias.

Hi everbody,

anyone knows the difference between *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH and CRAWFISh?*

*thanks a lot*


----------



## Lerma

_*Crayfish*__*/Crawfish:*_: _*Cangrejo de río. *_En Australia pueden ser de mar_*
Lobster: Langosta, *_por supuesto, de mar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crayfish


----------



## elmohdez

Langosta es Lobster y el crayfish and crawfish (son de agua dulce) es el cangrejo de rio.

Saludos.


----------



## coromoto

Hola:

Creo que crayfish es cangrejo de río
crawfish un hermoso bogavante

Saludos


----------



## MARMENLINS

Me estoy volviendo crazy!!

BOgavante= lobster?
Langosta=lobster?
crawfish=crayfish?


----------



## turi

No, Lobster = Langosta, Crayfish = Bogavante, Crawfish = Cangrejo de Río


----------



## MARMENLINS

si lo busco en el diccionario me dice:
LObster: langosta, bogavante


----------



## turi

MARMENLINS said:


> si lo busco en el diccionario me dice:
> LObster: langosta, bogavante



Lobster para los ingleses es lo que es un bogavante para los españoles y viceversa.

Saludos, t.


----------



## MARMENLINS

por lo tanto para los ingleses no diferenciAn langosta de bogavante, ambos son lobster.


----------



## turi

MARMENLINS said:


> por lo tanto para los ingleses no diferenciAn langosta de bogavante, ambos son lobster.



No, para ellos, una langosta de aquí, es un bogavante..

Igual me equivoco, a ver si lo confirma un nativo o un buen pescador.

Saludos, t.


----------



## MARMENLINS

ok Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación. Por si te interesa aui esta lloviendo "a saco".
Salut


----------



## fenixpollo

turissa said:


> No, Lobster = Langosta, Crayfish = Bogavante, Crawfish = Cangrejo de Río


 Turissa, _crayfish _y _crawfish _son variantes regionales del mismo nombre, junto con _crawdad _y varios otros.

Nunca he escuchado la palabra "bogavante", pero encontré unos hilos anteriores acerca de la diference entre bogavante y langosta: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=807961
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=559699

Según wikipedia, langosta es the American Lobster, y bogavante es the European Lobster.


----------



## turi

Pues aquí, si no me equivoco, la que conocemos como langosta, no tiene pinzas, igual que la americana.

¿¿Se habrán colado por el estrecho??

Saludos, t.


----------



## fenixpollo

La langosta americana tiene pinzas, igual que la langosta europea. Tengo entendido que las pinzas de la langosta europea pueden ser más pequeñas que las de su prima americana, aunque muchos sitios dicen que las pinzas de las dos especies son iguales de grandes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homarus
http://marinebio.org/species.asp?id=533

No he encontrado información acerca de la existencia de langostas sin pinzas, aunque hay algunos crustáceos sin pinzas con el nombre falso de "langosta", porque se parecen en su forma a la langosta verdadera.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slipper_lobster


----------



## turi

Pues la que no tiene pinzas es la que yo conozco como langosta, es más, mi padre las pescó y vendió como tales a restaurantes de clase alta en toda la zona.

Igual es una variedad local.


----------



## MARMENLINS

La langosta tiene pinzas.. y que pinzas!!


----------



## Antpax

turissa said:


> Pues la que no tiene pinzas es la que yo conozco como langosta, es más, mi padre las pescó y vendió como tales a restaurantes de clase alta en toda la zona.
> 
> Igual es una variedad local.


 
Hola:

Curioso. Para mí la langosta sí que tiene pinzas, y bien hermosas, como ha comentado Marmenlins, aunque me temo que no frecuento mucho los restaurantes a los que tu padre se las vendía (creo que lo de que no tengan pinzas es cosa vuestra, de los catalanes, que sois muy raros). 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## turi

He consultado con papá y me dice que la variedad aquí es la "langosta espinosa", que no tiene pinzas.



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Curioso. Para mí la langosta sí que tiene pinzas, y bien hermosas, como ha comentado Marmenlins, aunque me temo que no frecuento mucho los restaurantes a los que tu padre se las vendía (creo que lo de que no tengan pinzas es cosa vuestra, de los catalanes, que sois muy raros).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Yo tampoco los frecuento, muy caros. Entonces, para tí Ant, ¿que es un bogavante?

La langosta que yo conozco, o sea, la que he descrito, ya es rojiza al salir del mar, no verdosa o amarronada. (Menuda hemos liado icon)


----------



## Antpax

turissa said:


> Yo tampoco los frecuento, muy caros. Entonces, para tí Ant, ¿que es un bogavante?


 
Hola:

El bogavante es algo que se echa al arroz y sabe a gloria . No, en serio:

Langosta.

Bogavante

Son parecidos, pero diría que la langosta no tiene la cola tan enrollada y la tiene algo más ancha, pero como te comenté, por desgracia, no suelo comer de esto con frecuencia y, cuando tengo la suerte de hacerlo, está troceado o abierto por la mitad. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sunce

Según la Wiki:


> Se denomina *langosta* a varios crustáceos marinos, pero no es una denominación taxonómica.......
> ......
> por otro lado, en España se conoce como bogavante a un pariente cercano de la langosta americana.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langosta_(crustáceo)


----------



## turi

Puede que no conociera otras especies, pero ésta es la que yo conozco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

turissa said:


> Puede que no conociera otras especies, pero ésta es la que yo conozco.




Y el bogavante o crayfish que conozco yo es el homarus gammarus. 

http://servicios.laverdad.es/gastronomia/rincon090304e.html


----------



## ManPaisa

Langosta -- American lobster
Bogavante -- European lobster
Crayfish/Crawfish (US) -- cangrejo de río


----------



## elmohdez

Antpax said:


> Langosta.
> 
> Bogavante
> 
> Son parecidos, pero diría que la langosta no tiene la cola tan enrollada y la tiene algo más ancha.
> Ant


 
 La* langosta* aqui en el cantabrico no tiene pinzas pero si que tiene unas largas antenas,la langosta del cantabrico es conocida como la reina de los mariscos debido a su sabor ya que sus hermanas de otros mares no son tan sabrosas es mas son algo insipidas.
El *bogavante *si que tiene pinzas y muy grandes como sus hermanas las langostas americanas.

Esas dos fotos son del mismo animal,osea un bogavante o una langosta americana.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Langosta -- American lobster
> Bogavante -- European lobster
> Crayfish/Crawfish (US) -- cangrejo de río



La langosta, american lobster, o homarus americanus, conforme.
El bogavante, european lobster, es el llamado homarus vulgaris.
Aunque ni el sabor, ni el precio ni es aspecto tienen nada de vulgaris.


----------



## turi

elmohdez said:


> La* langosta* aqui en el cantabrico no tiene pinzas pero si que tiene unas largas antenas,la langosta del cantabrico es conocida como la reina de los mariscos debido a su sabor ya que sus hermanas de otros mares no son tan sabrosas es mas son algo insipidas.
> El *bogavante *si que tiene pinzas y muy grandes como sus hermanas las langostas americanas.
> 
> Esas dos fotos son del mismo animal,osea un bogavante o una langosta americana.



Entonces son las mismas langostas que yo describo.


----------



## elmohdez

turissa said:


> Entonces son las mismas langostas que yo describo.


Exacto son las mismas que tu describes,por casualidad sabes como llaman los anglosajones a las cigalas,yo te lo voy a decir* Langostas*,asi que ya ves como anda el patio,sin embargo paises con mas cultura gastronomica si que ven la diferencia entre un bogabante y una langosta.(franceses,italianos etc...)


----------



## turi

Yo había oído "Norway Lobster" para cigala.


----------



## MHCKA

*Langosta* (el crustáceo marino, no el insecto)= _*Metanephrops spp.*_ , _*Homarus americanus *_= *american lobster* (color rojizo).

*Bogavante *(crustáceo decápodo de mar) = *Homarus gammarus* = *european lobster *(color azulado).

*"Cangrejo de río"* (así le llaman aunque debería ser algo así como "langosta de río") =* Astacoidea*, *Parastacoidea* = *Crayfish* (colores varios del grisáceo al azulado).

Todos ellos vienen en la Wikipedia.


----------



## ringolar

MARMENLINS said:


> Hola a todos,
> alguién sabe la diferencia entre *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH Y CRAWFISH??*
> 
> En todo caso, cual se acerca más a *LANGOSTA* (de mar)?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Hi everbody,
> 
> anyone knows the difference between *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH and CRAWFISh?*
> 
> *thanks a lot*


 
Después de todas las contestaciones que has recibido, solo una pequeña contribución  visual:

http://www.chartingnature.com/img\cards\Lobsters-Crayfish.jpg

En ocasiones los nombres de peces/pescados y mariscos varían  de un lugar a otro (nos ocurre en Galicia.......A veces te dan "maruca" por "bacalao",-salados ambos- y no te enteras, a no ser que quieras hacer bacalao al pil-pil.) . Muchas veces se aplican términos generales para especies muy parecidas. Hay que ser un experto para diferenciarlas. 
Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo plenamente con las traducciones dadas por ManPaisa.
Aclaro que no soy experto en lasgostas ni mucho menos.
Lo único que sé de ese bicho carroñero es que es exageradamente caro para lo que tiene que ofrecer en materia culinaria.
Prefiero mil veces una buena centolla acompañada con un vino blanco del Valle del Maipo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Concuerdo plenamente con las traducciones dadas por ManPaisa.
> Aclaro que no soy experto en lasgostas ni mucho menos.
> Lo único que sé de ese bicho carroñero es que es exageradamente caro para lo que tiene que ofrecer en materia culinaria.
> Prefiero mil veces una buena centolla acompañada con un vino blanco del Valle del Maipo.
> Saludos.
> _



Ahora se la razón de la escasez de ese marisco. Las centollas andan por el Nuevo Mundo, y los centollos por este Viejísimo.
De milagro se encuentran.


----------



## MHCKA

*Langosta espinosa europea* = *Palinurus elephas* = *spiny lobster* (de color rojizo, de buen tamaño y sin pinzas):

http://www.eol.org/pages/1022068


----------



## MARMENLINS

La traducción real de European Lobster es: Langosta Europea, es decir de la familia de la langosta, como american lobster, spiny lobster ( la espinosa que comentaba Turissa), etc.

Eso no quiere decir que no nos podamos referir al bogavante como European Lobster si asi nos entienden mejor. ( es my opinion ) Es decir, que no hay una palabra exacta para "bogavante".


----------



## MHCKA

¿Cómo que la traducción real?
¿Qué los que hemos participado te hemos puesto traducciones ficticias o imaginarias?
¿Qué pacho? no descartes nuestras contribuciones, jajajaja

En lo particular creo que hay confusiones entre el concepto:

¿Cómo le llaman a un animal localmente en algun lugar?
y
¿Debería traducirse literalmente ese nombre así a otros idiomas?

A la nuez del Brasil no la llaman así en Brasil, y dudo que a la que conocemos en México como nuez de la India le llamen así allá.

Al bogavante, en habla inglesa lo identifican como european lobster. Para salir de dudas es que he puesto género y especie, es un punto de referencia inamovible gracias a la existencia del Latín y a que no se les ha ocurrido hacer traducciones del latín para los nombres científicos...porque si no estaríamos hablando de un piloto sacrificado en vez de un crustáceo...

Saludos.


----------



## MARMENLINS

No pretendia faltaros al respeto, hombre. Estoy muy agradecido por vuestra colaboración!! 

Gracias peña!


----------



## turi

MARMENLINS said:


> No pretendia faltaros al respeto, hombre. Estoy muy agradecido por vuestra colaboración!!
> 
> Gracias peña!



El caso es que, sin querer, (mea culpa) nos hemos metido en un debate, que, por lo menos, ha dejado un poco más clara la definición de langosta.

Saludos, t.


----------



## zumac

Hablar de "langosta" es como hablar de "filete de pescado", pues existen diferentes variedades y origenes.

La "langosta" más conocida en EE.UU es el Maine lobster, que viene siendo Homarus Americanus.
La langosta europea, que es extremadamente similar al Maine lobster, es Homarus Gammarus. En España se le llama bogavante.

Estas dos variaciones (H. Americanus y H. Gammarus), son las únicas langostas que tienen grandes pinzas delanteras. Ambos se pescan en el Atlántico de Norte, oeste y este respectivamente.

Hay bichos parecidos con pinzas, crawfish/crayfish, pero son de río, por lo cual no tienen la categoría de langosta. 

Aparte de H. Americanus y H. Gammarus, hay muchas especies en el mundo que se les llama "langosta."
Unos ejemplos son:
Langosta del Pacífico.
Langosta el Caribe.
Langosta de Sudáfrica.
Langosta de Australia.

Las de Sudáfrica y Australia se exportan congeladas sólo con sus colas. Muchos restaurantes en EE.UU sirven diferentes platos con estas colas congeladas (lobster tails). En mi opinion, estas colas no tienen nada que ver con las colas frescas de H. Americanus y H. Gammarus.

Las langostas del Pacífico o del Caribe, no están mal si no hay otra cosa.
Como dicen en México: "A falta de pan, tortillas."

Como aficionado de la langosta, les recomiendo los siguientes dos restaurantes de mariscos para degustar de la mejor langosta de Maine:
The Oyster Bar, Grand Central Station, New York, N.Y.
The Lobster Inn, 162 Inlet Road, Southampton, Long Island, N.Y.

Saludos.


----------



## Ray J

Hola, andaba revisando unos artículos de zoología en internet y he dado  con este viejo hilo. Algunos foreros ya dijeron los nombres correctos en  español e inglés, pero en diferentes mensajes salteados, así que quizás  lo mejor sería aglutinar todo en un solo mensaje. Con permiso, ahí va:

*- Langosta (sin pinzas) ----> Spiny Lobster or Langouste *(aunque en algunos países como Australia y Nueva Zelanda se le llama* crayfish* o *crawfish, *términos que en la mayoría de los demás lugares se aplican solamente al* cangrejo de río*).

Dentro de esta denominación genérica de *langosta sin pinzas* hay muchas especies, y entonces por ejemplo *la langosta mediterránea o langosta espinosa europea* en inglés se llama *Mediterranean lobster o European spiny lobster. *

- *Langostas con pinzas (clawed lobsters):*

*Langosta europea o Bogavante ----->* *European lobster* (la ausencia del adjetivo *spiny* es lo que en inglés diferencia a esta especie de la langosta europea sin pinzas antes citada). 

*Langosta americana ---->  American lobster* *or Maine lobster* (especie muy similar al bogavante pero que se diferencia de él  obviamente por su distribución geográfica y además por algunas  características como por ejemplo su color más rojizo). 

*Cigala ------> Norway lobster or langoustine or small lobster*, entre otros nombres. De todos ellos yo creo que el más adecuado para una traducción de cigala es *Norway lobster*,  ya que el resto pueden dar lugar a confusiones (por ejemplo small  lobster es demasiado genérico y langoustine podría confundirse  erróneamente con los llamados langostinos en español, que son especies  bien diferentes a la cigala). 

*Cangrejo de río -------> Crayfish / Crawfish* (excepto en algunos países como Australia y Nueva Zelanda, donde crayfish es la langosta marina sin pinzas).


----------



## mi sol

MARMENLINS said:


> Hola a todos,
> alguién sabe la diferencia entre *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH Y CRAWFISH??*
> 
> En todo caso, cual se acerca más a *LANGOSTA* (de mar)?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Hi everbody,
> 
> anyone knows the difference between *LOBSTER, CRAYFISH and CRAWFISh?*
> 
> *thanks a lot*


Querido amigo, hay 3 tipos (más, pero no tan consumidas) de langostas de mar, la que más se consume en el mundo es la americana, grande con tenazas anchas y mucha carne en la cola, en segundo lugar la Norway /que es como un langostino gigante y es europea y en tercer lugar la del Caribe, igual a la americana pero con tenazas estrechas y sabor más intenso. Espero haber sido de utilidad. Aquí un link muy interesante, saludos!!!!:    WHAT ARE LOBSTERS?


----------

